# S&W 5903 is mine



## wayno (Nov 15, 2007)

Picked up today...shoot tomorrow


----------



## wayno (Nov 15, 2007)

Put about 200 rds thru it today. All over at first but by the time
I got to 100 rounds started seeing a group form and only got better 
from there. Think Im gona like it. 
It will never be a Kimber but prob shoots way better than I do.


----------



## dalesky (May 11, 2007)

*Congrats*

Nice going Wayne. I love my S&W's. I have an auto load and a wheel gun. Both are flawless shooters. Enjoy yours.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I recently acquired a used 5906 not long ago mainly because it was priced too low to pass up (315.00). I figured that I could at the least take it to the next gun show and hope that the S&W name would get me a good trade. It needed a cleaning really bad but other than that it seemed to be in pretty nice shape. I've not been a big fan of S&W autos except for the 40VE I got a while back. I couldn't have asked for a better gun..especially for that price. It seems that S&W has really stepped it up on their autos. I hope you have as much fun with yours as I do mine:smt1099


----------



## wayno (Nov 15, 2007)

The sights on mine are crap especially on my old eyes.
They are fixed.....any recommendations?


----------



## dogngun (May 29, 2006)

Call S&W Customer Service number from their web site, and get a new recoil spring.

I have an old 5904 I have used for a few years, and have not yeat had the first problem with it. It is extremely reliable and a great shooter.

All I can tell you about the sights is practice.

mark


----------



## kcevans (Oct 27, 2008)

I have a 5906 & a 4566 and have never had any problems with mine. I'm looking for a 4516 or a 6906 for my next purchase.


----------

